# Trash/Garbage/Rubbish



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay I know it isn't a UAE thing, but I guess maybe it's just not moved as quickly here so I notice it more. Just spent 45 mins filling two large heavy duty rubbish bags with peoples rubbish that just gets left/pushed out of cars in my compound.

I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone is content to live in their own filth and so shouldn't expect it to be cleaned for them but, is there a lack of refuse collectors here do we think?

People living in the UK are just a bloomin happy to litter but someone seems to sweep in and clean it all up. That now seems to be me though....

Sorry I just needed a rant after plunging my hand into a rotten sandwhich and shifting near to a hundred half empty water bottles. :rant:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Where do you live? Who are the management agents? What you need is not just more bins but an incentive for people to use them....

Watch this space...


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Company owned property. I'm leaving pretty soon for an apartment in the Marina anyway but it just seems such a shame that the mess is so easily endured.

My neighbours are also my colleagues and I get on with them great there are just a half dozen or so that produce more waste than a small country.

Bring on littering fines I guess, but then this is private property.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sandypool said:


> Company owned property. I'm leaving pretty soon for an apartment in the Marina anyway but it just seems such a shame that the mess is so easily endured.
> 
> My neighbours are also my colleagues and I get on with them great there are just a half dozen or so that produce more waste than a small country.
> 
> Bring on littering fines I guess, but then this is private property.


As i said, who are the management agents....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Company owned property. I'm leaving pretty soon for an apartment in the Marina anyway but it just seems such a shame that the mess is so easily endured.
> 
> My neighbours are also my colleagues and I get on with them great there are just a half dozen or so that produce more waste than a small country.
> 
> Bring on littering fines I guess, but then this is private property.


Every one produces waste sandy but lazy is lazy and unfortunately some people are like that ... too used to mummy running around after them when growing up so to speak !.....

Good luck with the move .... hopefully to a tidier environment !


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Aren't there fines here for littering... especially for dumping stuff out of the car. I am even careful of throwing my cigarette butts when outdoors and away from an ashtray.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

oh! said:


> Aren't there fines here for littering... especially for dumping stuff out of the car. I am even careful of throwing my cigarette butts when outdoors and away from an ashtray.


You disappoint me oh! i always thought you had more care than that.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You disappoint me oh! i always thought you had more care than that.


sigh....the sad story of my life...out:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was told that I should throw whatever I have in my hands down on the ground instead of finding a trash can, as to keep people employed.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

oh! said:


> Aren't there fines here for littering... especially for dumping stuff out of the car. I am even careful of throwing my cigarette butts when outdoors and away from an ashtray.


Quite vividly remember throwing butts here and there as a smoker and then later realising how disgusting it is to do the same .... my how times change !!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sandypool said:


> Okay I know it isn't a UAE thing, but I guess maybe it's just not moved as quickly here so I notice it more. Just spent 45 mins filling two large heavy duty rubbish bags with peoples rubbish that just gets left/pushed out of cars in my compound.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me understand why anyone is content to live in their own filth and so shouldn't expect it to be cleaned for them but, is there a lack of refuse collectors here do we think?
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem when i lived in an appartment.
Lazy F###@rs would leave there garbage next to the garbage shute instead of opening the door and inserting their garbage.
Pure lazyness.
By doing this they are attracting vermain such as rats.
Now I am not there I hope these vermin infest their appartments.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As 90% of my shared apartment living mates in the building are from india (as well as the person who told me to just throw stuff down), I have to ask is this normal in india? 

The trash every where really does amaze me.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Regarding rubbish chutes, not trying to be funny here but some people just don't know what the chutes are for  Not all countries have them. I agree some people are just lazy so they just leave the bags scattered all over (sometimes not even tied up), but after doing a tantrum a few months ago re. this issue I actually realised the poor maid did not know she was supossed to throw the bags in the chute


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Regarding rubbish chutes, not trying to be funny here but some people just don't know what the chutes are for  Not all countries have them. I agree some people are just lazy so they just leave the bags scattered all over (sometimes not even tied up), but after doing a tantrum a few months ago re. this issue I actually realised the poor maid did not know she was supossed to throw the bags in the chute


Mmm!
It is in there face.
perhaps there employee should show them or are they to lazy to even do that cause they got a maid.


----------

